# Superior 2.0 With Guitar Hero drum controller



## guitarplayerone (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't you hate programming those annoying polyrythms in cubase?
(what the hell time signature did I just write this riff in?)
Don't you wish there was an easier way?

Enter the GH and Rockband drum controllers

Anyway. this works for me well (PS3 wireless controller). The controller itself works just totally out of the box with superior 2.1 or whatever, but to get it to work in Cubase was another issue altogether.

Using a combination of MIDI Yoke, Edrum monitor, my DAW and superior itself, i was able to get some pretty good results.

They don't trigger velocities too well imo but you can just set input velocity, say at 100 and it sounds just fine. Good thing i bought the second kick pedal . imo this won't perfectly trigger the polyrythms i want to play etc, but it sure as hell beats out using my m-audio keystation. let's say I plan on actually 'playing' a simplified version of what i will finally use and feel like i'll be editing my midi data more to overcome my inability as a drummer than the limitations of the software. not to mention i expect even better results if i actually install a real ASIO driver and not ASIO4allv2. and if i wasn't using a crappy soundcard...

the lag is very surprisingly small- i have WAAAAY less lag than that dude. i suspect he isn't using an ASIO driver. so this officially makes this the cheapest possible MIDI drum controller that i know of. with multiple uses. i have to admit, i bought GH for my little sis, but this was a major consideration in getting the 'full' setup . just i finally tried it after spending about two days programming drum rhythms that i could easily play that still sounded like a sped having a seizure was playing them.

edit: i will update my post tomorrow when i assign default channels to be sent out using E-drum monitor. you can 'learn' the appropriate drumpads in superior, but i'm not sure this is possible with EZdrummer. his output notes didn't correspond to the right notes for me (but then again rockband drums are just setup differently than GH)

edit: using asio4allv2 with 240 samplerate i have 5 ms lag! - for all intents and purposes as soon as i hit the drum i hear it coming out of my headphones... but anyway- the smallest feasible amount of lab possible lololol (when they say 'imperceptible to the human ear, i don't think they are thinking about musicians). this is less lag then there was direct monitoring with the creative ASIOs that came with the card 
for superior 2.0 (just so everything works 'out-of-the-box')

#36 = kick 
#38 = snare
#44 = hihats
#27 = china
#49 = crash#2
#51 = ride

i felt that these settings allowed me to get the most out of my little GH drum set. anyway, i have two bass pedals, but they can't be played simultaneously- the signals are actually just connected using a y-cable and sent to the same input, so they both trigger the same kick

BeN Jefferies Blog Archive Using Rock Band drum kit as MIDI controller

not me, but i used this vid to help me set everything up. i'm not sure you need to install the 360 drivers, but i did just in case. everything works lol.

now if i only learned how to quantize MIDI data in in a more useable way...


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 20, 2009)

Is there a version of midi-Yoke that will work with Vista?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 20, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Is there a version of midi-Yoke that will work with Vista?



you can always just check the site or try to run it in compatibility mode.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 20, 2009)

Creative's Xtreme Music card is only $80 (or so), and supports ASIO just fine. I mean, if you want the real thing that is. I use ASIO4ALL on my netbook, and it's not TOO bad.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2009)

I actually did this once. Worked alright, TBH.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 20, 2009)

it's pretty useless, i must admit, unless you can get under 10ms latency out of your soundcard.

and then you need to adjust the input levels.

but that's what ASIO is for, and ASIO4all if you don't have a card which has native ASIO drivers

i'd love to know an easier way to get around actually programming in drums on my DAW. i'll be experimenting with hitpoints used to create markers calculated from basslines next (doesn't work well on distorted guitar... well maybe if it was less distorted), and then using a macro to assign my MIDI kick to those hitpoints


edit: yea guys idk how you program drums.... unless you have an e-kit... this speeds things up sooo much


----------

